# Phrag. Ice Princess



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2008)

pearcei ‘Whiskered Wonder’ x St. Ouen ‘Sweet Snow’

This one is a disappointment so far. It's had three flowers, and each one has had a serious flaw. Maybe the next blooming -- it has several growths.


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 14, 2008)

awww...I sure hope it blooms right next time. I love white slippers.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 14, 2008)

Colour is stunning! Very nice!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree with Jean-Pierre, the color is really great. I am adding a white phrag to my wish list.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 14, 2008)

Dot, the color is wonderful...sure hope that the next spike brings non deformed flowers.


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 14, 2008)

Love it!

:clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 14, 2008)

yes, I, too, like the exceptional color!!! Jean


----------



## Hera (Oct 15, 2008)

I just aquired one of these at the last meeting. I liked the size. The picture she had showed a bit more pink though.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2008)

If it doesn't straighten out, I could always use another one.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 15, 2008)

Is this a first time blooming for this plant? I'd still hold on to it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> Is this a first time blooming for this plant? I'd still hold on to it!


I purchased it as a multi-growth plant in spike -- as far as I can see, it's the first time it's bloomed. So I also hope the next blooming is better. The plant is really nice.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 15, 2008)

Stick with it, it's a beautiful flower.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 15, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2008)

The ones I have are really big, full plants also. As usual scale went for [the pearcei in] them so they're not doing as well as they should be!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 16, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> I purchased it as a multi-growth plant in spike -- as far as I can see, it's the first time it's bloomed. So I also hope the next blooming is better. The plant is really nice.


I looked at the plant more closely today. I has bloomed before, but it was prior to my purchase of it, so I have no idea what the flower was like. I can only hope.


----------



## toddybear (Oct 16, 2008)

The colour is indeed wonderful...keeping my fingers crosses for you!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 17, 2008)

Dot you said every flower had a flaw, was it the same in each? the pouch? I noticed that most of my Phrags that bloom in or through the summer months end up with distorted pouchs and weaker colorings. Do you see the same?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Dot you said every flower had a flaw, was it the same in each? the pouch? I noticed that most of my Phrags that bloom in or through the summer months end up with distorted pouchs and weaker colorings. Do you see the same?


It's not been the same flaw. I keep thinking, maybe the next flower will be better, which is why I hadn't photographed it before now. 

Interesting observation about Summer blooming with distorted pouches and weaker colors. That's been true with a lot of both my Paphs and my Phrags. Do you think that the result of more variation in temperature? That's certainly been the case here this Summer, and all my Slippers have been outside (until recently).


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 14, 2016)

Bump
Did these flowers eventually straighten out? I just bought the same outcross at the deep cut show yesterday from the combo sales table of piping rock/fair orchids. Main Street mike and ecuagenera had already sold all of their phrags by the time I got there
I had a very nice ice princess from somewhere else, but scale from that establishment killed it


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2016)

Sorry, Charles, I don't know. The plant has struggled, but I think it is still alive.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Bump
> I had a very nice ice princess from somewhere else, but scale from that establishment killed it



You were warned.


----------



## Hien (Feb 14, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Dot you said every flower had a flaw, was it the same in each? the pouch? I noticed that most of my Phrags that bloom in or through the summer months end up with distorted pouchs and weaker colorings. Do you see the same?



Do these phrags that you mentioned bloom normally at other times?
I have 4 different Inca Ember divisions (blooming at different times ) 2 are normal , they did get paler when the weather is hot (on the same spike) .
The third plant however bloomed with distorted flower & uneven color area , I thought maybe just one flower , but the second flower has the same color stripe in different location, 3rd flower look better but still not good . 
I gave up on that plant (maybe too soon, since that was the first time it flowered under my watch) .


----------



## abax (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a two growth Ice Princess too and it hasn't bloomed
yet, but the plant seems easy to grow and pest free (knock
knock on wood). I see the flaws, but I love the bloom
anyway for the lovely delicacy of the color.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2016)

NYEric said:


> You were warned.



Yes. At that time I checked and saw no scale. Didn't really look closely and saw some a few months later. Treated, no effect (I used peroxide, no effect); seeing fuzzy spots probably thought they were some sort of mealybug. Hesitated to use strong chemicals at which point it spread much more quickly than I thought. Used bayer rose and flower only worked little. Was told later was some sort of boisduval scale which I'd never had on plants before; fuzzies were males, dots females. Told very tough to control


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2016)

The fuzzys are the eggs too! You have to physically remove with paper towel and alcohol, then add pesticide after! Anyway, I have 4-5 Ice Princesses so if yours doesn't do well maybe I will give you one.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for tip and ty, very generous offer 
There needs to be a 'ray gun' that only kills scale and mealybug (well maybe thrip also)


----------



## abax (Feb 16, 2016)

Here I go nagging again...Orthene granular 97% used at one tsp. per gallon as a drench. Orthene will take care of
just about any pest. Drench BEFORE letting it join your
other plants. Yes, I know it stinks, but the smell doesn't
last all that long. If you can't find Orthene, I might be
able to get a can for you this spring.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes helpful advice, but it can be very difficult storing, mixing, applying and disposing of chemicals in an apartment in a safe and legal manner. Have to use things that are packaged to be stored and used in a home or interior environment. 
When I had all my orchids in upstate ny I had my border collie also making that even more difficult. As it was, he died because of cancer related issues but it wasn't from anything I used at home


Elmer Nj


----------



## abax (Feb 16, 2016)

Charles, you can take the mixture outside and drench the
plant and then bring it back in.


----------



## Heather (Feb 17, 2016)

Mmm, I need more Phrags....(sad about the issue but nice color!)


----------

